
  Cocoa for Windows + Flash Killer = SproutCore - markbao
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2008/06/14/cocoa-for-windows-flash-killer-sproutcore/
======
makecheck
It would be good to have something Apple-supported, but this certainly
wouldn't be the first Cocoa port (see GNUstep for Linux).

The thing is, Mac OS X is compelling to developers for reasons beyond Cocoa.
So just how much would Apple have to provide on Windows, before Windows is
worth my time anymore?

For example, I love being able to depend on Python and basic Unix tools
without asking users to download them. And I like that POSIX APIs are
supported. These aren't Cocoa, and sure aren't available out of the box on
Windows.

------
lg
So how does this compare with the 280 North framework?

